# New Movie ~ Glass Banger



## MoJo (Jan 28, 2004)

Glass Banger


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I cant get it to open!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That's cool!! nice fish, I wish my rhom would do that


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

scary midas lol


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Great Vid


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

cool fish. look a little hungry trying to eat your fingers throw the glass.







.
great video.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Great vid.
Makes me want one.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: just watched this at cichlid maddness







killer video man


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

awesome


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that video was freaking sweet


----------



## BIGBLOCC 455 (Oct 21, 2004)

That was some of the coolest sh*t. My RD does that ALL NIGHT LONG. All you here is the top jumping and my girlfriend threatening to pour some bleach inthere and let him relax a bit.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

very nice specimen


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Hey my red devil does that also. I thought i was the only one.l


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

sweet vid man!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

My lfs has a midas that big that also does that


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

one day hell break thsat glass


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

BIGBLOCC 455 said:


> That was some of the coolest sh*t. My RD does that ALL NIGHT LONG. All you here is the top jumping and my girlfriend threatening to pour some bleach inthere and let him relax a bit.
> [snapback]878501[/snapback]​












Nice fish Mojo, surprised he doesn't bust the divider!


----------

